# Newb need advices on Acrylic tank



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiya
I'm a little new to this, so please bear w/ me if I ask questions that have been answered.

Basically I am looking to start a plant tank for myself. From what I've read, then acrylic so far has the advantage of lighter wight and durability over regular glass. Also, acrylic is supposedly has better clarity over glass. However, a site pointed out that acrylic prone to turn yellowish from exposure to light over-time, which is a really bummer because I have really long hope of a tank.

So anyone have any advices on choosing acrylic?

I am also thinking of tempered glass. From what I've read, it seem to possess advantageous characteristics of acrylic, while being a glass itself. If anyone have good or bad experience w/ it, please feel free to share.



My best size would be a 20-30 gallon or so. I'm not sure about the length, but from what I've seen then a 20-30 appeared to fit my spot well. In regard to height, there is really no restriction but maybe a little above average would be nice.

I will mostly do some low to middle water planting, noticeably moss and grass-like plants. I'm not all used to the scientific names yet, so please overlook my generalization >.>

Also, if anyone know of a good vendor that I can purchase from, reasonably priced of course, please feel free to suggest. 50-100-150 USD is about appropriate for my budget.

Sorry if the topic kind of spiral down to advices on tank purchase.
Any suggestions will be of great help


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

If you choose to go acrylic, make sure your buying 1/2" thick and buy the best acrylic money can buy. If your seriously considering one, you can PM me and I will give you some good places to start.

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got back from my friends who finished my tank. Its amazing and i will post picks in a few minutes..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Here it is ..


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

That look nice

However, what I want to know is that is it true Acrylic turn yellow from exposure to light, sun light, over-time? I dont mean entirely yellow like a lemon, but lightly.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

The Cheap stuff can, but this stuff will not. Its expensive to buy quality, but at this level you dont want to skimp on something you have made custom. 
Spend the extra and get a tank that will last a lifetime.
Its best to find a local builder if you can, that way down the road you can have them pollish it years down the road.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1/2" acrylic is about right for up to about 12" high without Euro-bracing, which I hate.

Where do you live? I know an acrylic that does a great job...and he ships.

Here's a few pictures of the custom 40g tank he did for me.

Sketch:









Tank:




































Asking for references on your local reef forum would be a good idea too, if you want to stay local. Cuts out shipping $.

If you want, I could help you sketch a tank and see if you can get some price quotes from some different vendors.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Also keep in mind, what your plumbing needs will be. Some folks use sumps, some use pressurized loops and the like.
If you need help finding a turnkey tank with everything custom made I know just the man.
He ships world wide and is very reputable custom tank builder known through out the world. Perfection does not come cheap though..

Is your tank going to be lit by the sun?
Or partial sun?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

The spot is in front of a window, about 2-3 foot. It definitely get sunlight in the morning period, 7-11, but after that it really just shade. The curtains are usually closed, but that sun in the morning just turn them into a halo.

About the tank. I'm looking for more of a conventional rectangular shape.

From the two Orlando and Epicfish posted above, I'm guessing the side boxes and holes are for plumbing purposes. I'm not sure if I need that much customization.

Oh and I live in CA, near LA. The place is called San Fernando valley, famous for the Northbridge Earthquake of 1994. Heck, the epicenter is Reseda and I'm like smack right there.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh good. My acrylic guy is in Orange County. Let me know if you will require his services. I'm in West LA myself.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Is acrylic popular among the forum?
Just want to know


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Acrylic is light and durable but scratches.

From what I've seen, most planted tank owners have glass tanks.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Because the scratching only? or are there more advantages o.o


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had an acrylic tank years ago. I liked it for quite awhile, but finally the difficulty getting algae off the inside was too much. And, the sides bow out much more than glass tank sides do, which I thought didn't look good. But, they are certainly lighter and easier to handle, and when new are much clearer. The tank I had was back in 1967. I used it until about 1972, when I gave it to a friend, who, the last I heard, was still using it for goldfish. So, they are certainly durable.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I worked for TAP Plastics in San Mateo CA for a few yrs as a fabricator, Acrylic yellows from heat, not light exposure.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Bow sides... -.- That's a turn-down...

I might look into glass as alternative. About the clarity. How less superior glass is compare to Acrylic?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahura-sama said:


> Bow sides... -.- That's a turn-down...
> 
> I might look into glass as alternative. About the clarity. How less superior glass is compare to Acrylic?


Sides bow without Eurobracing or if the acrylic is too thin. If you get the right thickness and/or Eurobracing, bowing can be reduced/eliminated.

I have no bowing in that 40 gallon custom tank I posted pictures of. Of course, it's 1/2" acrylic. I have another custom tank that's about 20" high with 3/4" acrylic. No bowing either.

As far as the clarity difference goes, it's not very noticeable until you get to 1"+ thickness in glass.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Terminology time, eurobracing are metal liners, sort of, that protect the joints and angles right?


----------



## davemill (May 3, 2004)

Some clarifications: 

For the size tank the original poster wants (30G) most options are glass. 

I have never seen an acrylic fish tank turn yellow from light, either plant lights or reef lights. Has anyone? 

Acrylic tanks are a bit clearer, but they scratch easily. This is more of an issue with plant tanks, because you clean the front more often.

Glass tanks are hard to scratch, and I've never heard anyone say, "gee, too bad the glass in that tank isn't clearer!"


----------

